

Online Revenue Models - Epistemologist

Problem: The socioeconomic demographic of users that click on ads is poorer than average site visitors, and they make up only about 6% of visitors as a whole. Therefore, business models that depend on advertising alone to pay for content (or a web app) will struggle unless they have a big enough market/can reach a sufficiently large audience.<p>Solution: The cable company, for the Internet.
Bloggers, content publishers, or web app developers choose which content they want to offer as premium, or even the entire site.<p>This puts up a pay-wall for users that aren't subscribers.<p>The visitor can choose to either watch an ad, or pay $3.99/month to PremiumContent (insert catchy name here).<p>The user will then have access to all PremiumContent-affiliated web sites.<p>Content providers are paid from the user's monthly payment proportionately based on which ones are used most by the PremiumContent subscriber.<p>Economies of scale would allow each individual web site to realize more profit (instead of paying Paypal fees), so it's kind of a micropayments solution.<p>Subscribers would be able to influence the pay-out to a specific URL with an "I like this" button.<p>This would allow journalists to write more well-researched articles that aren't tainted by the political conflict of ad sponsors.<p>Please critique and thank you for reading.
======
martey
So instead of journalists being tainted by the political positions of
companies that bought ads from them, they would be beholden to
PremiumContent's politics?

